# How would you kill this bird?



## sman (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm in SC. Just put one to bed. He flew up with about 10 hens.  They flew up over a beaver pond into trees with no leaves.  In the morning he is going to fly right down into a field that is shaped like a horseshoe. The hens will be there waiting for him. There isn't a tree or anywhere within 200 yards of him on either side to set up. 

So wide open field. Thick brush. Full moon. 10 hens. How would you kill him?


----------



## MKW (Mar 22, 2016)

This early in the season, kee kees might be your answer to get the hens to come to you. I hate telling this, but I'm in a giving mood.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 22, 2016)

Lol 

Make him want eleven.


----------



## critterslayer (Mar 22, 2016)

Option 1: Be where they go after they leave the field.

Option 2: Use a Strutter Deke.

Option 3: Call me crazy, but I've seen it work. If you can find some branches with green, make your own small blind in the middle of the field. stick them in the ground thick enough, and you become a bush.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Mar 22, 2016)

Go bust up the flock right before they fly up to roost one evening. Go back the next morning and assembly call the scattered flock to you. He will probably come too.


----------



## Reminex (Mar 22, 2016)

On my first try I would be on the edge of the field closest to where I'd think he would land.  I'd be there 1 hour before fly down.  That may be bushwacking but if I didn't have a relationship with the bird I will do whatever it takes to kill him day 1.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 22, 2016)

Honestly. I would sit and "deer hunt" him. Thats alot of hens to challenge. Like saod above a kee kee might bring the hens to u. But one wrong call and them hens will walk off. Another good chance will be mid day IF the hens break away from him then he should come. Maybe try to put a jake decoy up with a laying down hen???? Anyway u go good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKW (Mar 22, 2016)

I have killed tons of gobblers by kee kee-ing to their hens...especially in the early season when their motherly instinct is still very strong. But, I do that cause I will not deer hunt a turkey and will not rely on a plastic turkey to kill him for me.


----------



## sman (Mar 22, 2016)

The open end of the horseshoe is not a inbounds. So if they go down the middle it's game over.

I kee kee'd em this afternoon. They gave me a few cutts. He gave em a gobble. It might work in the morning. 

I could put a strutter out and would kill him with little doubt. He had a subordinate he kept running off. The sub roosted in a different area.  But I have mixed feelings on the decoy. I kinda want to do this solo.  But then again it's been over 2 weeks since I've put my boot on one's head.


----------



## critterslayer (Mar 22, 2016)

sman said:


> The open end of the horseshoe is not a inbounds. So if they go down the middle it's game over.
> 
> I kee kee'd em this afternoon. They gave me a few cutts. He gave em a gobble. It might work in the morning.
> 
> I could put a strutter out and would kill him with little doubt. He had a subordinate he kept running off. The sub roosted in a different area.  But I have mixed feelings on the decoy. I kinda want to do this solo.  But then again it's been over 2 weeks since I've put my boot on one's head.



Do you have a strutter with you?


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 22, 2016)

MKW said:


> I have killed tons of gobblers by kee kee-ing to their hens...especially in the early season when their motherly instinct is still very strong. But, I do that cause I will not deer hunt a turkey and will not rely on a plastic turkey to kill him for me.



To each of his own!


----------



## sman (Mar 22, 2016)

MKW said:


> I have killed tons of gobblers by kee kee-ing to their hens...especially in the early season when their motherly instinct is still very strong. But, I do that cause I will not deer hunt a turkey and will not rely on a plastic turkey to kill him for me.



Have you ever done it to field hens? Just wondering if I could pull the group.  They all looked when I kee kee d. Started clucking and cutting. But still eased across and away.


----------



## Reminex (Mar 22, 2016)

If I had 2 days, I'd save the strutter for the 2nd day.  Go kill the sub if day 1 boss hunt doesnt work out.  But no doubt the way you describe the bird that the strutter will be lights out.


----------



## MKW (Mar 22, 2016)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> To each of his own!



Yep. I have done it all, but I've been at this a long time and I know where I get MY enjoyment.


----------



## sman (Mar 22, 2016)

critterslayer said:


> Do you have a strutter with you?



Yep. Just torn on using it. Up to FL this year, I had only used it once in 10 years. I had to repaint his head. He sat in the shed for a long time.


----------



## MKW (Mar 22, 2016)

sman said:


> Have you ever done it to field hens? Just wondering if I could pull the group.  They all looked when I kee kee d. Started clucking and cutting. But still eased across and away.



Yes. Just try to give light kees and the higher pitched, the better. Then try to get a little bit louder as you go...as if you are getting desperate. And you will be getting desperate!


----------



## critterslayer (Mar 22, 2016)

sman said:


> Yep. Just torn on using it. Up to FL this year, I had only used it once in 10 years. I had to repaint his head. He sat in the shed for a long time.



I've never owned one, but if i were you, and i really wanted a bird dead, i'd grab that old re painted strutter of yours...


----------



## MKW (Mar 22, 2016)

By the way, if none of this works, I'd go hard after that subordinate Tom and go home with a turkey rather than waste too much time on a stubborn bird.


----------



## Reminex (Mar 22, 2016)

I just don't see the kee kee as a high percentage tool in your very specific situation without a decoy.  It will work magic in many other situations.  I have quite a bit of confidence in my gobble though.  Depends on the flocks temperament.


----------



## sman (Mar 22, 2016)

One morning to make it happen by the way. Not a big place.  I'm guessing I'll have em on my side for about an hour and a half, maybe 2. Just can't figure out how this is gonna shake out. Seriously, the sides are thick and swampy. No tree over 10'. No turkeys gonna be on the sides. I wonder of I played lost poult in the swamp if they would buy it.


----------



## sman (Mar 22, 2016)

MKW said:


> By the way, if none of this works, I'd go hard after that subordinate Tom and go home with a turkey rather than waste too much time on a stubborn bird.



I was gonna pop the sub this afternoon but big boy said no no and ran him off as he was heading my way. Sub has probably a 7" beard. I was trying to decide if he was a jake. I think he is just a 2yr old. He is gonna be the man if I kill the other one, at least for a day.


----------



## MKW (Mar 22, 2016)

Good luck. Try not to over think it, just be a turkey.


----------



## sman (Mar 22, 2016)

Toddmann got an interesting video. Had to let him hear him gobble once.


----------



## Toddmann (Mar 22, 2016)

Are those the only birds available to hunt where you are hunting? How many days are you gonna hunt. I would try to locate a different bird 1st thing in the morning then maybe check back on that group around 10 or 11 and try the Kee Kee then. Good luck bud.


----------



## sman (Mar 22, 2016)

MKW said:


> Good luck. Try not to over think it, just be a turkey.



Too late.


----------



## MKW (Mar 22, 2016)

sman said:


> Too late.



LOL...yeah, I guess so.


----------



## sman (Mar 22, 2016)

Toddmann said:


> Are those the only birds available to hunt where you are hunting? How many days are you gonna hunt. I would try to locate a different bird 1st thing in the morning then maybe check back on that group around 10 or 11 and try the Kee Kee then. Good luck bud.



1 morning. I honestly don't know what's available. I have 2 spots. I've killed birds at each. Just hard to give one up that you watched fly up and know exactly where he will be in the morning.


----------



## Reminex (Mar 22, 2016)

Can't wait to hear what happens!!!


----------



## sman (Mar 22, 2016)

Kee kee and a hen decoy...sounds better. Maybe set the hen on the ground.


----------



## rem 300 (Mar 22, 2016)

MKW said:


> I have killed tons of gobblers by kee kee-ing to their hens...especially in the early season when their motherly instinct is still very strong. But, I do that cause I will not deer hunt a turkey and will not rely on a plastic turkey to kill him for me.



^^^ This ^^^


----------



## MKW (Mar 22, 2016)

sman said:


> Kee kee and a hen decoy...sounds better. Maybe set the hen on the ground.



If your plastic hen is in view of the real hens, the keeing will make no sense. They will expect that she can see them and will come to them.


----------



## sman (Mar 22, 2016)

Reminex said:


> Can't wait to hear what happens!!!



I'm gonna over sleep.


----------



## sman (Mar 22, 2016)

MKW said:


> If your plastic hen is in view of the real hens, the keeing will make no sense. They will expect that she can see them and will come to them.



Learning more about the Kee kee. 30 years and no one tells you this stuff.  See there is a reason to read the forum.


----------



## sman (Mar 22, 2016)

Maybe if we fall hunted I'd be more knowledgeable on the Kee kee. I can do one with the best of em.  Just a kee kee. Do you end it with a nasty yelp? I promise I'm asking to learn.


----------



## MKW (Mar 22, 2016)

I told you I was in a giving mood. I don't usually give up my secrets on forums, but maybe it will keep just one person from reaping.


----------



## thehunterguy (Mar 22, 2016)

Funky chicken decoy or struter deke with a lay down breeder hen almost underneath him. Get far end of field. Make him think someone else is snatching his hens.


----------



## MKW (Mar 22, 2016)

sman said:


> Maybe if we fall hunted I'd be more knowledgeable on the Kee kee. I can do one with the best of em.  Just a kee kee. Do you end it with a nasty yelp? I promise I'm asking to learn.



First set(or sets) is just kees, no yelp. And when I do add a yelp, it's not nasty because it's generally younger hens keeing. Keep in mind that none of this is set in stone...just like everything else turkey related. I'm just telling you how I do it.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Mar 22, 2016)

Great video


----------



## Toddmann (Mar 22, 2016)

Why would you not check out the other place at 1st light then if nothing get back over to those birds and give them a try?


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 22, 2016)

Repeat after Mrs. Hen.


----------



## GBLGBL (Mar 22, 2016)

With that many hens, I would give him all I could. Fly down cackle, with a bunch of cutting. Get the lead hen coming and you can bet that he will follow.


----------



## antharper (Mar 22, 2016)

Where turkey killer Kmac when u need him !


----------



## antharper (Mar 22, 2016)

Sounds like a perfect opportunity for some good ol turkey reaping , lol  I think I like reminex first response


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2016)

antharper said:


> Where turkey killer Kmac when u need him !



They don't need me. 
I would get the truck and drive up and shoot him.


----------



## sman (Mar 22, 2016)

Toddmann said:


> Why would you not check out the other place at 1st light then if nothing get back over to those birds and give them a try?



I don't know. He has gobbled at my calls, he must die.

Honestly, the other place is a field as well. I have 30 yards of woods around it.  So I'm probably going to run into the same thing.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 22, 2016)

I'd park my truck in the middle of the field and go get in the woods.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 22, 2016)

Why not fan him?!?!?


----------



## sman (Mar 22, 2016)

XIronheadX said:


> I'd park my truck in the middle of the field and go get in the woods.



Woods not on my side.  Wonder what they would do if I parked my truck in the middle? Or parked it on one side? I'd get stuck trying it though. 

Put a scarecrow on one side.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 22, 2016)

If I just wanted to kill him I'd get in my green Easter leisure suit and crawl out in the middle of that field. But, I'd have to pass on this bird. I just don't like hunting field birds.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 23, 2016)

Good luck


----------



## sman (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## sman (Mar 23, 2016)

He has already gobbled 50 times. He is hawt!

I went with a hen. I'm gonna challenge the other hens. Thought about kee kee, just worried hens will stand there and cluck like yesterday.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 23, 2016)

sman said:


> He has already gobbled 50 times. He is hawt!
> 
> I went with a hen. I'm gonna challenge the other hens. Thought about kee kee, just worried hens will stand there and cluck like yesterday.



That's what I would do. I always repeat what the boss lady says.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Mar 23, 2016)

Bout that time best of luck


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 23, 2016)

Looks like we need a LFTF (Live from the Field) section on here! Good luck.


----------



## sman (Mar 23, 2016)

Dead. About to shoot another with a camera.


----------



## Reminex (Mar 23, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 23, 2016)

sman said:


> Dead. About to shoot another with a camera.



Woot woot ....


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 23, 2016)

sman said:


> Dead. About to shoot another with a camera.



You shoot him off the limb LOL? Mighty dark at 6:30 in the morning


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 23, 2016)

Forum clock is off by 50 minutes it appears. 


Post a pic and short story


----------



## critterslayer (Mar 23, 2016)

Way to go!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2016)

Glad I could help with advise. Looks like driving up to him worked. 

WTG. Congrads.


----------



## Toddmann (Mar 23, 2016)

Congrats bud.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 23, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Glad I could help with advise. Looks like driving up to him worked.
> 
> WTG. Congrads.



I think he just reaped him.


----------



## sman (Mar 23, 2016)

So I just shot number 2 with a camera at 50. No decoy. Farmer is slightly mad. I was trying not to be greedy. He wants them gone. Grabbed gun.


----------



## sman (Mar 23, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Glad I could help with advise. Looks like driving up to him worked.
> 
> WTG. Congrads.



Definitely worked. Drove right up to him. Didn't have to tote him.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 23, 2016)

He took your gun?!?!


----------



## mose (Mar 23, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Glad I could help with advise. Looks like driving up to him worked.
> 
> WTG. Congrads.




Do you like the headlights on or off when using this tactic?


----------



## mose (Mar 23, 2016)

Congratulations on the bird!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 23, 2016)

*wise old bird....*

flying up in swamp head with plenty of hens....

hip waders 

s&r


----------



## turkeyed (Mar 23, 2016)

Congrats ole buddy!  You are off to a great start!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Mar 23, 2016)

I figured this was how the story would end. 

Congrats!!


----------



## QuackAddict (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice!  I like it when a plan comes together!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 23, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## goblr77 (Mar 23, 2016)

Congrats Scott. I had a feeling that bird would die.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Mar 23, 2016)

Congrats, great job


----------



## sman (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks guys.

Not a whole lot to the story. I talked to the farmer last night and he had a box blind tower stand near the birds. I staked a hen. Sat under it. At 635 he started gobbling. I figured I better do a fly down since my hen was on the ground. Other hens cutt back at me and flew to within 25'.  He landed at 50 yards out. Walked right to the other hens. 

Good bird though. 10" beard and thick 1 1/4" spurs.

I called in number 2 and filmed it.  I was trying to not wear out my welcome. The farmer honestly wanted me to shoot him.  They mess up his farming. I thought he was just being nice. I started after #2 and decided I needed to go to work.  Leave him for next time.


----------



## MKW (Mar 23, 2016)

Congrats on killing the bird. Being able to get that close to where they are roosted makes a huge difference. I was under the impression that you couldn't get close. 
You sounded almost hopeless last night, but it turned out to be no so difficult after all. Good job!


----------



## mose (Mar 23, 2016)

No pics????????????


----------



## hoppie (Mar 23, 2016)

I am happy for you, but honestly I am getting a little anxious. I need some of this in my life. Congrats man.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 23, 2016)

sman said:


> Dead. About to shoot another with a camera.



Woo hoo!  Your skragedy paid off!


----------



## sman (Mar 23, 2016)

MKW said:


> Congrats on killing the bird. Being able to get that close to where they are roosted makes a huge difference. I was under the impression that you couldn't get close.
> You sounded almost hopeless last night, but it turned out to be no so difficult after all. Good job!



I didn't see the box stand yesterday.  He mows around it. It was close. I am blind or just too focused. 

I'm an anxious turkey hunter until I've knocked a few in the head. I still tend to overthink. I was curious as to how others would try him.

The 2nd bird wanted to die as much as the first. He was the subordinate from yesterday.   Guess I made his year a lot better.


----------



## antnye (Mar 23, 2016)

Slay Em Scott!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 23, 2016)

Good deal!! Congrats!


----------



## critterslayer (Mar 23, 2016)

Congrats again! You knew the whole time, and last night he was as a dead bird walking, didn't you?


----------



## antharper (Mar 23, 2016)

critterslayer said:


> Congrats again! You knew the whole time, and last night he was as a dead bird walking, didn't you?



I think u are dead on , he just wanted to rub it in on all of us that are itching to get after 1 Saturday morning, lol


----------



## nrh0011 (Mar 23, 2016)

heck yeah man, congrats!


----------



## sman (Mar 23, 2016)

mose said:


> No pics????????????



This work.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice sunrise


----------



## sman (Mar 24, 2016)

He is on the ground about 10 yards left of the decoy.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 25, 2016)

Congrats Sir. Fine job.


And I wasn't joking on my first post. Playing a love sick hen has worked for me many times.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 25, 2016)

We need more pics man.


----------



## turk2di (Mar 26, 2016)

Melvin4730 said:


> Go bust up the flock right before they fly up to roost one evening. Go back the next morning and assembly call the scattered flock to you. He will probably come too.



There ya go


----------

